# projectors



## dualsubs (Jan 28, 2012)

best one for 3d for 2000 bucks. any advice would be appreciated.cheerzzz:spend:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What's your screen size, viewing distance, projector location, etc.? I just got the Epson 3010 and I like it so far. If you're going with a big screen size and you need the lumens for 3D (which you do), there isn't much to compare to the 3010. I've yet to see one this bright that is this affordable - 23fL on my 100" .9 gain Cinegrey screen.


----------

